
Apple Releases Safari Technology Preview 26 with WebGPU Prototype - Xixi
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/03/22/apple-releases-safari-technology-preview-26/
======
Xixi
The release notes are available here [1]. I couldn't submit that link
directly, so I linked to the MacRumors' article instead.

[1] [https://developer.apple.com/safari/technology-
preview/releas...](https://developer.apple.com/safari/technology-
preview/release-notes/)

